# Harbour Inn closing?



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 8, 2011)

I've heard rumours that Harbour Inn up on Lake Simcoe is shutting its doors at the end of the year.  Is this true?


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 9, 2011)

Passing close by on Hwy 12 tomorrow.  Never been on the property, but the last couple of posts on TA complain about bed bugs and rate the place poorly.....not surprised to hear it may shut it's doors.


----------



## Dori (Aug 11, 2011)

Sadly, yes. Harbour Inn wil be closing in late 2012. We have been owners there for almost 20 years, and will be sad to see it go. The management and staff has worked diligently and faithfully for all these years to make Harbour Inn a great family resort. 

We are a small independent resort, and there are many factors that influenced the decision to sell Harbour Inn. Please note that we are not bankrupt, or in foreclosure. The owneres have voted to sell the entire resort. Rising costs, the age of the buildings, and especially the delinquint MF's are all contributing factors. I think another reason is the low TPU assignments for many of the weeks other than prime summer and a few winter weeks. Owners just can't get the same trades they used to , under RCI's new system.

Ironwood, I don't know about any issues with critters, but I do know that housekeeping here has always been immaculate. 

I'll miss Harbour Inn when it closes its doors. Being owneres here has enabled us to take so many wonderful vacations with our family and friends, creating wondeful and lasting memories.

Dori


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 11, 2011)

Dori...on the road to Quebec City as I write this.  Sad to hear that Harbour Inn is closing.  While I have never stayed there, I have been to a lakeside home a kilometre from the resort a couple of times, and the location on the lake and vista is beautiful.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for this info Dori.  As a Bluegreen Owner, I have often seen this as an available Hot Week and have often considered going for the weekend.  Knowing this information, from an actual owner and someone who I guess stays there frequently if very beneficial.



Dori said:


> Sadly, yes. Harbour Inn wil be closing in late 2012. We have been owners there for almost 20 years, and will be sad to see it go. The management and staff has worked diligently and faithfully for all these years to make Harbour Inn a great family resort.
> 
> We are a small independent resort, and there are many factors that influenced the decision to sell Harbour Inn. Please note that we are not bankrupt, or in foreclosure. The owneres have voted to sell the entire resort. Rising costs, the age of the buildings, and especially the delinquint MF's are all contributing factors. I think another reason is the low TPU assignments for many of the weeks other than prime summer and a few winter weeks. Owners just can't get the same trades they used to , under RCI's new system.
> 
> ...


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear the news!  We used to own a unit there until a few years ago.  It was a June fixed week and at the time it used to give us "average" trades in RCI.  We sold it to an owner who had the week just after it and was looking to have two consecutive weeks.

So what will happen to it Dori?  Is the land valuable?  Will they rip down the building and put up a new mega-resort?


----------



## Dori (Sep 9, 2011)

Right now, I don't know what the outcome will be. I think the whole kit and kaboodle will be sold and after all expenses, etc., the owners will hopefully realize something monetarily. We bought both of our weeks resale, and have had so many wonderful trades over the past 19 years. 

Dori


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just curious if there is anything new with Harbour Inn Resort. 

Has the resort now closed, has the property gone up for sale and what happens with its current owners?


----------



## Dori (Aug 29, 2012)

Ben, Harbour Inn has been sold, and will close at the end of December.I don't know what the new owners' plans are.  As I stated in an earlier post, we will miss HI and especially the wonderful staff who have worked so hard over the years. 

At this point, we have no idea what money owners will receive. Even if we received nothing, we would still feel that we got our money's worth over the last 20 years.

Dori


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dori

Thats too bad about the resort being sold.

I am glad you feel you got 20 years of enjoyment from it.

So nobody used their units in 2012?

Thanks for the update.  At one time I considered buying a unit since it was close to home.


----------



## itisme (Aug 29, 2012)

*What is going to happen to my exchange*

Too bad I did not know about Harbor Inn closing this year. I have 2 weeks exchanged  in RCI for July 2013. What is going to happen to my exchange? I have never been to lagoon city and was looking forward to this visit in July 2013.

Dori,

Any idea if the new owners will continue to operate the resort in 2013 and will honor the exchanges that were already made?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dori (Aug 30, 2012)

Ben, the resort is still open for exchanges, and will be until December 15, I do believe. After that, it is anybody's guess as to what the new owners have planned. Owners who had 2012 weeks up until that time can use them or exchange them. We own weeks 50 and 51, so they won't be eligible for exchanging with RCI. We will be reimbursed our 2012 MF's.

Itisme, I would contact RCI and/or the resort to find out. I am sure they will reimburse your exchange fee and reestablish the week you traded with. Just verify that they will reassign you the same number of TPU's you used for the trade. I'm sorry you won't get to visit our resort. It has always had a very good reputation.

Dori


----------



## gandalf252002 (Aug 30, 2012)

Having now had a chance to stay in this area, I am a little dissapointed to here they are closing.  This was a beautiful area and the lake city was just awesome.  We unfortunatley went when it was a litte cold, but there was recently a labourday weekend, with check in on Saturday in a Studio.  If we hadn't already hand plans I would have taken it.  I sure hope the new owners do something to revitalize it and make it the resort it could be.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 30, 2012)

*Harbour Inn exchange*

itisme, as Dori suggested, I, too, would call RCI if I were you. Tell them you have heard that Harbour Inn is closing. RCI will find you alternate accommodations, however, the summer months are in high demand in this area and do book up. Ask if there is availability @ Carriage Hills or Carriage Ridge.
We are also owners at Harbour Inn....I don't like how they are keeping us in the dark regarding who has an offer on the resort & what the future plans are.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 31, 2012)

*Aug 17 Owner Update*



Harmina said:


> We are also owners at Harbour Inn....I don't like how they are keeping us in the dark regarding who has an offer on the resort & what the future plans are.



It appears they provided an update to owners on Aug 17.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: update*

Hi Maple Leaf....thanks...I did receive an update from Harbour Inn the other day. Dori sent me a pm this morning to advise me that it was mentioned in the attachment as to who purchased the property. There were a lot of documents to go through & I hadn't read far enough into it. We were at their meeting in June & the board was pretty mum about what was going on. Every time an owner asked a question regarding the sale, they wouldn't address it. There reason being it was confidential info. Quite a few owners walked out during the meeting. We were told that updates would be posted on their website, which I often checked & there was nothing posted. I hadn't bothered to check for the past month as I didn't expect anything there. I do appreciate that you brought that to my attention...that update was posted before we received the personal update this week.


----------



## itisme (Aug 31, 2012)

Harmina said:


> itisme, as Dori suggested, I, too, would call RCI if I were you. Tell them you have heard that Harbour Inn is closing. RCI will find you alternate accommodations, however, the summer months are in high demand in this area and do book up. Ask if there is availability @ Carriage Hills or Carriage Ridge.
> We are also owners at Harbour Inn....I don't like how they are keeping us in the dark regarding who has an offer on the resort & what the future plans are.




Thanks Dori and Harmina.  I called the resort and they confirmed that they have cancelled RCI affiliation as of December 15th and any exchanges after that date will not be honoured.

I called RCI and they switched me to the Cranberry Resort for the same check-in day and the TPU required were the same. Worked out well.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 31, 2012)

Dori said:


> The owneres have voted to sell the entire resort.
> 
> Dori



Curious on how they got all the owners to agree to sell.  It was my understanding that getting agreement from all owners on
Anything is next to impossible.

Brian


----------



## Harmina (Sep 1, 2012)

*Cranberry resort*

itisme - so happy to hear that your exchange for July worked out for you.
I didn't realize that you are an owner @ Carriage Hills until after I sent my previous message.


----------



## Dori (Sep 1, 2012)

Brian, I'm not quite sure how it worked. I do know that for the past several years, they would take a vote whether to extend ownership or dissolve Harbour Inn These votes worked on a ten year cycle.

Letters were sent out, e-mails to those they had addresses for, and I am assuming they made calls to those who didn't reply (not sure of this). Members who hadn't paid their memberships for long periods of time probably had their weeks absorbed by the resort. There must have been something written into the original contracts of HI that addressed what would happen if the vast majority of owners voted for a sale.

I know this is all somewhat vague, but as you can tell, I don't really know.

Dori


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Dori...sounds like they were right to own TS and not ownership deeds.  Interesting though.

Brian


----------



## Dori (Sep 3, 2012)

Brian, own ownership is deeded, not Right -to-own. There must be some claus or something in the title, as each step of the process was/is being monitored by a judge to verify proper procedures. As I said, I'm not sure how it works. Perhaps they will hold any money due to non-responding owners in escrow?

Dori


----------

